# Beautiful Landscapes and nature of Helgeland, North Norway.



## Berserk1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Video of the the mountains, fjords, glaciers, rivers and small villages in Helgeland.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 15, 2017)

That is a pretty country!
I can't believe no one has replied?!
What type of drone are you using? How long have you been doing drone photograghy?


----------



## Berserk1 (Oct 16, 2017)

NancyMoranG said:


> That is a pretty country!
> I can't believe no one has replied?!
> What type of drone are you using? How long have you been doing drone photograghy?



Thank you so much!  I am using a mavic pro, and i have been flying for half a year approx, but this videdo was one of my first. Feel free to subscribe to my channel for more videos like this!

im happy you liked it and replied!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Berserk1 (Oct 28, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## windzup (Dec 6, 2017)

Really beautiful I’m going to have to give Your country a visit soon on the Motorbike it looks ideal for some cruising  and site seeing thanks so much for posting


----------



## Berserk1 (Dec 8, 2017)

windzup said:


> Really beautiful I’m going to have to give Your country a visit soon on the Motorbike it looks ideal for some cruising  and site seeing thanks so much for posting



Thank you so much! you absolutely should do that!


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 9, 2017)

This may be the best drone photography I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Berserk1 (Dec 10, 2017)

zulu42 said:


> This may be the best drone photography I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing!



Thank you so much! feel free to subscribe to my channel for more videos like this in the future!


----------



## maxmmillian maxlla (Dec 14, 2017)

Gorgenous


Sent from my PHANTOM5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berserk1 (Dec 14, 2017)

maxmmillian maxlla said:


> Gorgenous
> 
> 
> Sent from my PHANTOM5 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 22, 2017)

I ordered the DJI Mavik yesterday and it is on back order. Another learning curve on my 2018 list!


----------



## Berserk1 (Dec 27, 2017)

NancyMoranG said:


> I ordered the DJI Mavik yesterday and it is on back order. Another learning curve on my 2018 list!



Good for you! You will most certainly have a great time!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 27, 2017)

@NancyMoranG  Can't wait to see your sweeping views of the canal!


----------



## ac12 (Jan 15, 2018)

VERY GOOD for only 6 months.
But then you young guys learn this stuff faster than us OLD guys.
I'm still practicing in a parking building, so I don't loose the quad, due to a dumb mistake.


----------



## Berserk1 (Jan 21, 2018)

ac12 said:


> VERY GOOD for only 6 months.
> But then you young guys learn this stuff faster than us OLD guys.
> I'm still practicing in a parking building, so I don't loose the quad, due to a dumb mistake.



Thank you! Hehe, i have almost lost the drone after stupid mistakes, so you are not so wrong when you practise in a safe place


----------



## ac12 (Jan 21, 2018)

Berserk1 said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > VERY GOOD for only 6 months.
> ...



The only problem with the parking building is vertical height.
I only have about 3 meters of vertical space to fly in.  So most of my practice is horizontal flying, which happens to be my problem anyway.  I have trouble learning to fly from the perspective of the drone.  When it is flying towards me, the drones R is my L, and F is towards me.  All rather confusing for this old man.


----------



## rosh4u (Jan 21, 2018)

Worth to be watched. Thanks for the share!


----------



## Berserk1 (Jan 22, 2018)

rosh4u said:


> Worth to be watched. Thanks for the share!



Thank you!


----------



## Berserk1 (Jan 22, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Berserk1 said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...



hehe, i understand how you feel what drone are you using?


----------



## ac12 (Jan 22, 2018)

Berserk1 said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > Berserk1 said:
> ...



I have a couple of Syma drones
#1 is a small one that works well in the parking garage
#2 is a larger one that I will graduate to when I feel comfortable enough to fly outside.


----------



## PJcam (Jan 22, 2018)

It is always nice to see unspoilt countrywide. 

Beautiful video, well done with the drone, they appear to becoming a new dimension to photography.


----------



## Berserk1 (Jan 23, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Berserk1 said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...



Ok Keep practising, and you will son manage the controls


----------



## Berserk1 (Jan 23, 2018)

PJcam said:


> It is always nice to see unspoilt countrywide.
> 
> Beautiful video, well done with the drone, they appear to becoming a new dimension to photography.



Thank you! Drones are truly amazing tools to capture beautiful video and pictures


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 23, 2018)

@Berserk1 , have you been capturing some more footage? I am hoping to see some more of your work.


----------



## Berserk1 (Jan 23, 2018)

RV Mitra Photography said:


> Awesome video shows the true beauty of the nature. Great Work!



Thank you so much!


zulu42 said:


> @Berserk1 , have you been capturing some more footage? I am hoping to see some more of your work.



So nice to hear you want to see more! Feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel: Berserk

I try to post videos regularly.

Thanks for the support!


----------

